# Ikoula US Cloud location now available



## ikoula (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello,


Our Miami Cloud servers have been set up, you can now deploys a vm in US as well !
For more information you can ask or go on our Public Cloud page.


----------



## ikoula (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello,


Network tools are now available !


Check out Smokeping and our Looking glass in Miami.


----------

